# Jewish Origins



## B.J. (Nov 21, 2007)

I was thinking the other day of conducting a survey whenever the time presents itself concerning modern Jews and which tribe they came from. It came about because of the new John Hagee book. I have family who listen to the mad man and have even purchased the book. All the fuss over Jews that flows from Dispensationalist teaching caused me to ponder whether or not modern Jews could even trace their ancestry back to the 12 tribes. This seems to be important given the mention of the 144,000 Jews saved in Revlation. The passage references 12,000 from each of the 12 tribes.

So then, what do you all think? Is it important that a modern day Jew be able to trace there ancestry back to one of the tribes? The Jews I know don't even know what I am talking about. This seems to indicate to me that at some level it is evidence that God is done with the Nation as an ethinc whole. I am sure most of us have heard Dispensational leaders talk about God preserving the Nation. Well, how can this be when Jews today have no idea which tribe they are from? Does anyone know a Jew who claims to know such things?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd like to hear some thoughts on this one my self. 

I wonder who Hagee thinks these people in Rev. 2 are who say they are Jews and are not?

Rev 2:8 And unto the angel of the church in Smyrna write; These things saith the first and the last, which was dead, and is alive; 
Rev 2:9 I know thy works, and tribulation, and poverty, (but thou art rich) and [I know] the blasphemy of them which say they are Jews, and are not, but [are] the synagogue of Satan. 

What is the synagogue of Satan?


----------



## thisistim (Jan 2, 2008)

the average dispensationalist i encounter is absolutely shocked and amazed at the idea that today's nation of Israel has little to do with the biblical covenant community. they can't comprehend the idea of a theologically liberal Jew or one who "Jewishness" is merely cultural/ethnic.


----------

